# I met a guy....



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I met someone recently that I like. Its actually someone from SAS haha. (Don't ask who cause he isn't on here anymore anyway.) He told me I was cute a couple times, so I decided to reach out since I always read about guys on here saying they wish girls would make the first move. So, I took the initiative and messaged him. At first the conversation started slow, so I wasn't sure if he was feeling me or just complimenting me. I started to get paranoid. But then I ended up telling him I wanted to Skype and here we are. Talking everyday and I even video chatted with him yesterday. He's sweet and cuuuute!! OMG. Been awhile since I met someone like this. I told him about my depression and anxiety and that I take meds. I was SO scared!! But he didn't freak out! All he said was I didn't need it. I had a meltdown yesterday and he saw my ugly side. Again, he didn't freak out. He was just concerned. I can't believe this is happening to me. Why didn't I meet this dude 10 years ago? Sh*t!!! We could have saved each other from a lot of pain. Had babies by now haha. Just when I thought my life was over, in comes someone who makes me want to live again. Maybe I am getting ahead of myself, because I just met him recently, but its worth a shot. He doesn't live here, but he is willing to relocate. OMG this is crazy. What is happening? Lol. I'm scared, but excited, but scared, but excited! Aaaaaah!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

peace_love said:


> I met someone recently that I like. Its actually someone from SAS haha. (Don't ask who cause he isn't on here anymore anyway.) He told me I was cute a couple times, so I decided to reach out since I always read about guys on here saying they wish girls would make the first move. So, I took the initiative and messaged him. At first the conversation started slow, so I wasn't sure if he was feeling me or just complimenting me. I started to get paranoid. But then I ended up telling him I wanted to Skype and here we are. Talking everyday and I even video chatted with him yesterday. He's sweet and cuuuute!! OMG. Been awhile since I met someone like this. I told him about my depression and anxiety and that I take meds. I was SO scared!! But he didn't freak out! All he said was I didn't need it. I had a meltdown yesterday and he saw my ugly side. Again, he didn't freak out. He was just concerned. I can't believe this is happening to me. Why didn't I meet this dude 10 years ago? Sh*t!!! We could have saved each other from a lot of pain. Had babies by now haha. Just when I thought my life was over, in comes someone who makes me want to live again. Maybe I am getting ahead of myself, because I just met him recently, but its worth a shot. He doesn't live here, but he is willing to relocate. OMG this is crazy. What is happening? Lol. I'm scared, but excited, but scared, but excited! Aaaaaah!!


LMAO! This made me smile. I'm so glad to see this post from you...it's great to see you happy. Made my day!

Be sure to give us updates! This site is how I met my last ex. It was totally worth it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, happy for you.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

peace_love said:


> I met someone recently that I like. Its actually someone from SAS haha. (Don't ask who cause he isn't on here anymore anyway.) He told me I was cute a couple times, so I decided to reach out since I always read about guys on here saying they wish girls would make the first move. So, I took the initiative and messaged him. At first the conversation started slow, so I wasn't sure if he was feeling me or just complimenting me. I started to get paranoid. But then I ended up telling him I wanted to Skype and here we are. Talking everyday and I even video chatted with him yesterday. He's sweet and cuuuute!! OMG. Been awhile since I met someone like this. I told him about my depression and anxiety and that I take meds. I was SO scared!! But he didn't freak out! All he said was I didn't need it. I had a meltdown yesterday and he saw my ugly side. Again, he didn't freak out. He was just concerned. I can't believe this is happening to me. Why didn't I meet this dude 10 years ago? Sh*t!!! We could have saved each other from a lot of pain. Had babies by now haha. Just when I thought my life was over, in comes someone who makes me want to live again. Maybe I am getting ahead of myself, because I just met him recently, but its worth a shot. He doesn't live here, but he is willing to relocate. OMG this is crazy. What is happening? Lol. I'm scared, but excited, but scared, but excited! Aaaaaah!!


Congrats


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm excited for you 

Surprised to hear about your depression, you're one of the few positive people on here. I wish you all the luck and love in the world.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm happy for you, but please please please don't make him responsible for all your happiness. That's way too much pressure to put on a human and may scare him away. You still need to go out there and find things you like doing. Things that are unrelated to people. (like a hobby) I'm happy for you though.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

gunner21 said:


> I'm happy for you, but please please please don't make him responsible for all your happiness. That's way too much pressure to put on a human and may scare him away. You still need to go out there and find things you like doing. Things that are unrelated to people. (like a hobby) I'm happy for you though.


That is good advice. Thank you. I won't, I know who I am, but I felt like I lost myself recently. Now, I have hope and I WANT to work on myself again and get better. Before I didn't. I have a lot of insecurities, but I like to be in charge! Lol. This is just motivation for me.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I am happy for you and for your newfound hope.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I actually smiled while reading this

I've seen you around the forum a lot and you're always so positive, empathetic and caring
I sincerely hope you find the happiness you're looking for.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Gurrrl, I told you... 
What did I tell you?... 
Didn't I tell you?... 
Cause I told ya?
Mhhhmmm
And when Did I tell you? 
A long time ago... 
And what did I say would happen when I told you?? 
Exactly what just happened!..

In all seriousness... Congratulations Peace!!! Good luck on your way to happiness!


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am new here but reading this fills me with happiness. My partner also has SA and he's the best partner one could expect. Enjoy this new stage in your life. It's called happiness and it's wonderful


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

That's great. You deserve to be happy.

Earlier this year I felt the same way. I met someone special, instant connection, and it lit up my life, made it full of colors. Having them enabled the best in me, woke me up, brought me back to life when I was feeling dead. I started looking forward to each day and depression was gone. Because they gave me what I'd been needing for so long.

Use this positive energy to branch out in other areas of your life. And be careful. Because when you feel this good, there's a long way to fall.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Congratulations! 

I know it's often hard to find people these days that just accepts you for who you are. I absolutely hate people who when I talk about my issues and problems, and they try to change like. Like leave it, issues and problems are just apart of me, quit trying to change that. It's hard to find people who aren't worried about that. 

But that's great you found someone awesome like that. 

Although, I do agree with several comments made already: it's good you are getting all this positive energy, but it can also be a slippery slope and you've got to be careful. 

I did meet someone online a few years ago and I felt similar to you: just so energetic and positive and I just wanted to know more about this person. Unfortunately, after the hours of chatting, I crashed and really missed chatting with him and turned into this spiral of depression. It was just a high talking with him and a low when we didn't. Since then, I've been more and more careful about how I conduct myself and instead of relying on others, I learned the person I should be relying on for most things is myself. I hope through this experience with your guy, you also learn how wonderful you are and learn to love your own self the way he does with you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

FallingOrchids said:


> I actually smiled while reading this
> 
> I've seen you around the forum a lot and you're always so positive, empathetic and caring
> I sincerely hope you find the happiness you're looking for.


Thats sweet. Thanks a lot!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

flyingMint said:


> Gurrrl, I told you...
> What did I tell you?...
> Didn't I tell you?...
> Cause I told ya?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

mjkittredge said:


> That's great. You deserve to be happy.
> 
> Earlier this year I felt the same way. I met someone special, instant connection, and it lit up my life, made it full of colors. Having them enabled the best in me, woke me up, brought me back to life when I was feeling dead. I started looking forward to each day and depression was gone. Because they gave me what I'd been needing for so long.
> 
> Use this positive energy to branch out in other areas of your life. And be careful. Because when you feel this good, there's a long way to fall.


I know, I told him I am scared. I'm gonna take it a day at a time. If nothing else, I will begin actually working on myself again. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

surviving said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I know it's often hard to find people these days that just accepts you for who you are. I absolutely hate people who when I talk about my issues and problems, and they try to change like. Like leave it, issues and problems are just apart of me, quit trying to change that. It's hard to find people who aren't worried about that.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Things can definitely go south, but I am happy that he is willing to work with me. We both have things to work on, so this will be motivation for the both of us. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Sh*t! that's great news . It's funny how life can change with such a huge contrast. Try not to feel like dying just because you don't have a guy, though.. it's kind of dangerous if you rely heavily on externals for happiness. Happy to hear you found a cool guy.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Omg this is so cute :3 Congrats on making the first move  I'm really happy for you! It isn't too hard to find someone to love you at your best, but if he still cares through your worst, he sounds like someone definitely worth pursuing. Good luck!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

tieffers said:


> Omg this is so cute :3 Congrats on making the first move  I'm really happy for you! It isn't too hard to find someone to love you at your best, but if he still cares through your worst, he sounds like someone definitely worth pursuing. Good luck!


I agree and thanks!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

catcharay said:


> Sh*t! that's great news . It's funny how life can change with such a huge contrast. Try not to feel like dying just because you don't have a guy, though.. it's kind of dangerous if you rely heavily on externals for happiness. Happy to hear you found a cool guy.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

mjkittredge said:


> That's great. You deserve to be happy.
> 
> Earlier this year I felt the same way. I met someone special, instant connection, and it lit up my life, made it full of colors. Having them enabled the best in me, woke me up, brought me back to life when I was feeling dead. I started looking forward to each day and depression was gone. Because they gave me what I'd been needing for so long.
> 
> Use this positive energy to branch out in other areas of your life. And be careful. Because when you feel this good, there's a long way to fall.


and what happened to that


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

kiwikiwi said:


> and what happened to that


they moved to the other side of the country for a job opening.

I'm very unlucky when it comes to relationship.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I know who it is.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish so much I could feel such a way. What wonderful feelings those sound like. :mushy I do hope it works out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. You are very cute. It isn't me, obviously.

2. Congrats.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I guess this thread is a great way of showing that life is what you make it.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Exercise caution, some people prey on the wesk.

I don't want to burst your bubble, just be realistic. i let myself be enamored by someone i met online - a person who seemed compassionate and a lot like me personality-wise. met the person IRL and shortly after my life became a living hell.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You make your sympathizers proud, paz!
Enjoy yourself.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

xxDark Horse said:


> I know who it is.


Lol who?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. You are very cute. It isn't me, obviously.
> 
> 2. Congrats.


Awww thanks.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha I'm also dying to know! I miss the feeling you currently have...truly enjoy it and live in the moment!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

tehuti88 said:


> I wish so much I could feel such a way. What wonderful feelings those sound like. :mushy I do hope it works out.


Thanks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

peace_love said:


> Lol who?


Gojira?

I'm also seeing someone with SA and depression. I met them on SAS, just like you. It's been trial and error, but I think we'll do well together. It sucks with the season coming up and other business that we probably won't meet in person until next year.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> Gojira?


Haha! What makes you say that?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

peace_love said:


> Haha! What makes you say that?


Totally dodging. It's him!

Also, the clues. His VMs that I somewhat snooped while I VM'ed you seemed flirty and affectionate. Plus him no longer being here is a big clue. I could be wrong, but feel 90% sure.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> Totally dodging. It's him!
> 
> Also, the clues. His VMs that I somewhat snooped while I VM'ed you seemed flirty and affectionate. Plus him no longer being here is a big clue. I could be wrong, but feel 90% sure.


Thats a good guess, but not its not. I mean we talk outside of SAS and he is a cool dude, but its not him. You will never guess.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooray for good feelings! Congrats!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

peace_love said:


> Thats a good guess, but not its not. I mean we talk outside of SAS and he is a cool dude, but its not him. You will never guess.


Dang. Twelve Keyz? He also just was banned. Heh. Idk.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> Dang. Twelve Keyz? He also just was banned. Heh. Idk.


Heck no lol. He's mean. The person isn't banned, he just doesn't log on anymore.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

peace_love said:


> Heck no lol. He's mean. The person isn't banned, he just doesn't log on anymore.


Oh, well, that makes it harder.

Just tell us. Come on! :wink2:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Maybe its just coincidence but I'm seeing this thread right next to yours ... Bad Omens!!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-erectile-dysfunction-1658825/#post1083288001


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

knightofdespair said:


> Maybe its just coincidence but I'm seeing this thread right next to yours ... Bad Omens!!
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-erectile-dysfunction-1658825/#post1083288001


Nooooo!!! Lol.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

peace_love said:


> Nooooo!!! Lol.


Lol >


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It's Findedeux


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

xxDark Horse said:


> It's Findedeux


Hahaha! You guys have been stalking me or something...LOL. Its not, but him and Gojira are both friends of mine


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

versikk said:


> Exercise caution, some people prey on the wesk.
> 
> I don't want to burst your bubble, just be realistic. i let myself be enamored by someone i met online - a person who seemed compassionate and a lot like me personality-wise. met the person IRL and shortly after my life became a living hell.


Exactly.... I second that. Also acting mature towards the new relationship and not like a 16 year old girl who has found love for the first time helps. Anyway, congrats, I hope it works out and you end up having babies with him, lol.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Depo said:


> Exactly.... I second that. Also acting mature towards the new relationship and not like a 16 year old girl who has found love for the first time helps. Anyway, congrats, I hope it works out and you end up having babies with him, lol.


LOL thanks.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats on being happy.

Just be sure not to rush it, it can feel like bliss in beginning but just take it slow and let it grow organically. I think it's too early for talk of babies and marriage lol.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Congrats on being happy.
> 
> Just be sure not to rush it, it can feel like bliss in beginning but just take it slow and let it grow organically. I think it's too early for talk of babies and marriage lol.


I'm joking about the babies part haha. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> It's Findedeux


This game is so freaking unfair. I have only been here a little bit .. :frown2:

Anyway, congrats peace_love!

I am doing a wild guess and say FreshPrince

Second bet is on absreim!

You have to tell me if I win!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Does this mean now everything you said in that other thread you made is invalid now? Is the desire to live now back on?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Bet I can guess who it is. I would bet good money on it. I'm never, ever, ever going to reveal who I think it is, but I just think I know. So don't even ask me. Peace_love I hope he treats you well, and I hope he makes you happy. Most of all I hope you take care of yourself.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Demon Soul said:


> This game is so freaking unfair. I have only been here a little bit .. :frown2:
> 
> Anyway, congrats peace_love!
> 
> ...


Its neither haha. No one will figure it out.....


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

rdrr said:


> Does this mean now everything you said in that other thread you made is invalid now? Is the desire to live now back on?


No its not invalid....it comes and goes, but things like this give me hope that one day, I will be happy again.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

TenYears said:


> Bet I can guess who it is. I would bet good money on it. I'm never, ever, ever going to reveal who I think it is, but I just think I know. So don't even ask me. Peace_love I hope he treats you well, and I hope he makes you happy. Most of all I hope you take care of yourself.


I don't think you do haha, but ok. Thanks and I am taking care if myself. Thanks for being there. I appreciate it


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

They say the chance of winning the lottery is small ... yet some people still win it against the odds.

Hope things works out for you


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> They say the chance of winning the lottery is small ... yet some people still win it against the odds.
> 
> Hope things works out for you


Thank you!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

that's awesome! congrats, this made me happy. sas love yessssssss


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

herk said:


> that's awesome! congrats, this made me happy. sas love yessssssss


Hahaha...yes!!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Leonidas1 said:


> Okay, i found out some info (very reliable source). It's someone in her friends list and his SAS name is a movie character... That is all I know.


Oooh!! The clues!!! 

Let's see the list *looking* *looking* *looking* *looking*

Okay GOT IT!

Most common movie character name: John Doe

What?? That's NOT the correct answer??

I wonder who could it be? Feels like the answer is right in front of my eyes ...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Leonidas1 said:


> I wonder too. Peace_love is so secretive.


Yes, she is. 

Many have tried to figure out who the mystery person is. Some were even convinced ... but so far no luck. :grin2:


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Yes, she is.
> 
> Many have tried to figure out who the mystery person is. Some were even convinced ... but so far no luck. :grin2:


Lol, they'll never figure it out. Muahaha!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

peace_love said:


> Lol, they'll never figure it out. Muahaha!


Maybe not the common folks ... but a "King" must surely be able to know answer. 

Gotta keep looKing!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Maybe not the common folks ... but a "King" must surely be able to know answer.
> 
> Gotta keep looKing!


Haha!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

peace_love said:


> Haha!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Congratulations peace_love I hope his understanding of your issues make the relationship easier for you guys.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

We will one day be able to be together in public my love


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ ok???.....


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

M0rbid said:


> ^ ok???.....


Not sure either lol


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it's the Butler!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Findedeux said:


> I think it's the Butler!


What the heck, you guys are silly lol. Notice someone on here said it was you?? Probably because of my comment on your post haha.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread gives me a boner. A boner of love.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

JustThisGuy said:


> This thread gives me a boner. A boner of love.


LOL you guys are silly.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Spoiler Alert: It's me. 


Peace_Love and I are moving to Mars in the 32nd century together to further our relationship.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

slowlyimproving said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations!


Thanks man, wish us luck on Mars.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

xxDark Horse said:


> Spoiler Alert: It's me.
> 
> Peace_Love and I are moving to Mars in the 32nd century together to further our relationship.


LOL. I'm old enough to be your mom!


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread makes me really consider reaching out online. I have been on many terrible dates and I'm realising it's pretty hard to find somebody who can accept this.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Losti said:


> This thread makes me really consider reaching out online. I have been on many terrible dates and I'm realising it's pretty hard to find somebody who can accept this.


I highly recommend it. Give it a try!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

peace_love said:


> LOL you guys are silly.


I'd bet you slap us if we told you that in RL. >


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Orbiter said:


> I'd bet you slap us if we told you that in RL. >


No I would laugh. I make jokes like that too sometimes...


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

peace_love said:


> No I would laugh. I make jokes like that too sometimes...


Oh ok haha


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I was just stalking your posts to find out who it was since you just told me about it on skype and I came across this. Glad I'm not the only one on the hunt to find out who it is, muahahaah hhhaahahahah Reveal yourself this man must fight me for the hand of ab eautiful woman. She is mine I tell you mine!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

meepie said:


> I was just stalking your posts to find out who it was since you just told me about it on skype and I came across this. Glad I'm not the only one on the hunt to find out who it is, muahahaah hhhaahahahah Reveal yourself this man must fight me for the hand of ab eautiful woman. She is mine I tell you mine!


LOL. The world will never know (well except you cause I told you haha)

But yeah, he is a sweetie. I'm falling in love with him. We're gonna make beautiful children someday.....


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

So beautiful and comforting when someone is willing to work with you despite your flaws, and love you as you are now..

I'm happy for you 😊

And rooting for you : )


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Realm I always thought u were 25


peace_love said:


> LOL. I'm old enough to be your mom!


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

peace_love said:


> LOL. I'm old enough to be your mom!


So I guess that makes you a cougar?
Kinky stuff going on here!
:grin2:>


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

binckie said:


> So I guess that makes you a cougar?
> Kinky stuff going on here!
> :grin2:>


No, I'm not. Or maybe I am? LOL.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

peace_love said:


> No, I'm not. Or maybe I am? LOL.


I am pretty sure you are if you could be his mom....>
haha


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

binckie said:


> I am pretty sure you are if you could be his mom....>
> haha


LOL. So dirty haha.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You are still pretty young, Peace.
Btw, did you message me on chat a week or so ago?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

peace_love said:


> LOL. So dirty haha.


Well if that is your kink and his kink.. go ahead >

mhuahahaha0


----------



## wishin and hopin (Jul 22, 2015)

awwww, warms my heart.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Orbiter said:


> You are still pretty young, Peace.
> Btw, did you message me on chat a week or so ago?


Yes I messaged you...


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

peace_love said:


> Yes I messaged you...


Ok, just wanted to be sure.
If you want, you can still chat me up.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Leonidas1 said:


> So true... I'm rooting also. lol


I :heart YOU


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Ya'll so sweet....awww! Hope 2016 brings you two nothing but happiness. :yes


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Leonidas1 said:


> I :heart you too :kiss


I :heart you more :kiss:


----------

